# huron info



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm from the west side but I'm going to school over here on the east side in ann arbor and I want to try the Huron, maybe this weekend, for some steel but I have no idea where to go and how to get there. It looks like from reading other posts that there is a damn somewhere and some bridge that both sound like popular access points. I want to start at popular access point so I can talk with and observe the other fishermen. I'll be wading/on foot. I'm itching to try my knew centerpin I just picked up this weekend. A pm would be good if you don't want to give away too much info.
Thanks.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

This weekend is a washout,but there will probably still be a bunch of people fishing in Flatrock. To get there, you can take I-94 East to the Telegragh Rd. exit. Go South about 8-10 miles or so. When you go under a railroad bridge, and the speed limit drops to 35, make a right at the second light, and you can't miss it.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

My guess would be that the huron will be somewhat unfishable this weekend . I am going to try anyway on sunday unless I hear some bad reports . I'll post after I head down .


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

She is still over flood stage at 15.3 and 2250cfs as of 12pm. Its dropped from 2300 cfs at 6 am this morning. I am gonna try and let her settle down 4-5 days before heading back out. Be careful and good luck guys if you head out!!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It was flowing pretty heavy, with lots of foam, when I crossed the bridge in Belleville, this morning. Not quite out of its banks, but the banks are a little higher there, than in some places. Looked real murky.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I just drove down to the launch at Telegraph, you couldn't even get back to the launch. All water, hell, I couldn't even see the posts to the dock. She was raging!!! They said she is suppose to hold levels at steady the next 24 hours.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe I'll go out to the launch and try drifting through the field:lol: . Sounds crazy how high the water is . Maybe I'll go down to just check it out . Cause I know from expierience that fishin in that high of water is useless,Thanks for the post.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

I am heading out for sure on Sunday, it will be Really high, even up near or past the grass island in the parking lot, as long as there isn't a ridiculous amount of debris in the water I will at least give it a try. Personally, I prefer to fish it when its way past the handicapped signs anyway,,, less people wading, and the fish will still rail a plug. As far as colors go I am thinking big and bright, and I will be targeting any breaks in the current I can find  

On a sidenote, tomorrow I will take some pics of the river up here in A2, where the gauge is located, I will post them tomorrow night probably... also My buddy and I fished the river last Sunday before the blowout, and we managed to hook a few, here is one:










Anyway, goodluck to all that go out and give it a try


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Are there any taper headed browns in the huron when its raging like it is now?


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Luckily, I have never seen that  lol I did see a dead bloated deer one time in the high water though, and was glad I didn't hook it on one of my plugs


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I like dobes idea of drifting through the grass. Maybe I'll hook a diaper or a shopping cart. I should go down there with the waders on and romp threw the flood waters, that'll make a great pic! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I did see on the news a couple of nights ago in the Hamburg area where the river was flooding through residential areas pretty bad.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished the Huron yesterday, with a buddy. We walked in at a bunch of places, and tried bottom bouncing spawn, drifting with bobbers, and he even ran plugs with a side planer for a bit. No hits, no runs, no errors. The river was high, but was real fishable. I was surprised that it wasn't murkier than it was. Saw a bunch of small Shad dead on shore, in the park at Flatrock. The high water mark was quite a bit higher than the water, and I would guess that it had dropped 10 inches from its highest level. We saw exactly one fish hooked and caught, and it was a Carp. It was a nice day to be out, but no fish for us.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

I went out Sunday, and fished Huroc park, by Flat Rock. The relatively nice weather on a weekend day made for shoulder-to-shoulder fishing in the areas that appeared best (which I avoided). 

Didn't see anybody catch anything, but one kid fishing near where I went had on a _very big_ fish on a worm that broke (bit?) his line -- probably a pike or musky, definitely hella big! Water was high and muddy, and the only fish I saw were occasional small (~ 2-3") dead and dying shad floating on the surface -- just a few of them -- more-or-less in the same path, with nothing partaking of the easy meal.

I had some new tackle which I put through the paces, farting around with various sizes of lures, and stayed until after dark, but didn't catch anything, though it was nice to be out there. It appeared I had a few hits, and the 6" plastic swim bait that appeared to get the most of them did have a noticeable puncture mark on the side, well below the hook. 

There was one definite good hit after dark on the swim bait slowly bumped on the bottom across and a bit against the current, just about where the kid had on his big one (think I know a good spot now  ), which felt like a walleye strike (a sharp, single pull). This technique got almost all of the apparent strikes (no big surprise this time of year, warm spell notwithstanding). 

Note to self: rig up a "trailer" hook on the swim bait to improve hookups, and find clear rubber bands to make hooks weedless without being fishless. As with many swim baits, the single hook on top barely extends above the lure, and it doesn't look good for hookup percentages at all. Gotta figure out a good, quick trailer hook rig for long jig bodies and swim baits (use stripped bag tie, perhaps?).

******

Nice, steelie, steelplugger! Did you get out after all?
.


----------



## DonnyMac (Dec 18, 2007)

Went out yesterday and stellhead were being caught, just not at the pace I like in the Spring. All the action was coming on floating bobbers clower to the higher damn. 3 guys down there had 6 nice silver ones as they were leaving. They were floating small white and pink jigs under bobbers with wax worms. They definitely put the work in for the fish.

I don't fish for steelhead often and got frutstrated after 2-3 hours of casting bobbers over and over. I moved to a jig head and hooked one of the dead shad laying on the side of the river there to it. I picked up 2 walleye in about 20 minutes then had to get home for dinner 

There are steelhead there but it takes a lot of work and time to pull them out right now. Especially with it getting colder again.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the post . Good to hear about the walleyes .


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep, I did give it a go on Sunday morning. I ended up running into USMC at the launch, he was coming down to check it out and I was just about ready to head out so he ended up coming aboard for a little fishing. Just want to say that he is a really cool guy and it was a pleasure meeting and fishing with him. We had a good time, but sadly no hookups.. I still feel it wasn't a waste of time though, yes the water was very high, but still relatively clear, and it was cool to check out the flooding, and to see where it had been,, lol.. wow.. we did however have issues with debris attaching to the plugs, which didn't help our chances. Anyway, it was great to get out and do some fishing with a member of this site. I had a great time and look forward to fishing with him again


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

DonnyMac said:


> All the action was coming on floating bobbers clower to the higher damn. 3 guys down there had 6 nice silver ones as they were leaving. They were floating small white and pink jigs under bobbers with wax worms. They definitely put the work in for the fish.
> 
> I don't fish for steelhead often and got frutstrated after 2-3 hours of casting bobbers over and over. I moved to a jig head and hooked one of the dead shad laying on the side of the river there to it. I picked up 2 walleye in about 20 minutes then had to get home for dinner


Good thinking, DonnyMac! Looks like you guys were in one of the areas I marked as too crowded for one more. Have to give that a shot next time. Plenty of those dead shad around. 

Looks like jigging was the ticket Sunday, with or without bobbers. Were they using the bobbers to keep from getting hung up? I've usually favored natural (and longer casting) presentations.

What kind of plugs usually work for you, steelplugger? 

I've quite a few flatfish (including a vintage fat wood pink striped scale one I'd dive in after if it gets snagged) and rapalas in my box, and I've heard they're good for steelies. I've heard tadpollies are good, too. In what kind of water do you get most of your action this time of year (depth and current speed)? Behind rocks? Deeper, calmer holes? Most of my stream fishing has been for smallmouths, so I'm new to the steelhead game... never thought there were enough to be worth going for in SE Mich... 
.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya thanks Steelplugger for the ride. To bad we didn't hook up but heh it ain't over yet!


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I think tommorrow is the day. I am gonna go check water levels today to see if its good to launch.


----------

